# tutorial on "Stand your Ground" law from legal expert...



## billc (Jun 7, 2014)

For those who carry a gun for self-defense, or even if you don't, an important tutorial on the legal defense for using deadly force against an attacker.  the lawyer in the video is an expert on self defense law, and explains the 5 things required for stand your ground to come into play.  he also explains each point and debunks the myths perpetuated by the media and anti-gun activists...

Law of Self Defense | Stand Your Ground | Podcast



> This first ~23 minute post is on a pet peeve of mine, which is Stand-Your-Ground, and the many ways in which people misunderstand, misapply, and miscommunicate this relatively straightforward legal concept.
> 
> 
> Hence: &#8220;Stand-Your-Ground: What It Is, What It Isn&#8217;t, and Why It&#8217;s Important.&#8221;


----------



## Law of Self Defense (Jun 7, 2014)

billc said:


> For those who carry a gun for self-defense, or even if you don't, an important tutorial on the legal defense for using deadly force against an attacker.  the lawyer in the video is an expert on self defense law, and explains the 5 things required for stand your ground to come into play.  he also explains each point and debunks the myths perpetuated by the media and anti-gun activists...
> 
> Law of Self Defense | Stand Your Ground | Podcast



Hey, Bill, thanks for the kind words!  I look forward to doing many more video/podcasts on self-defense law.  Current plan is to do them on a weekly basis.

--Andrew, @LawSelfDefense


----------

